# Pololu and TrackSkull Issue



## btsp (Mar 30, 2015)

My Pololu 6-CH Controller works with the Maestro Control Center.

Trying to connect My Logitech Gamepad to the controller using TrackSkull.

Under controller i have selected Pololu
Port: COM4 ( the controller communication port)
Baud Rate: 9600

under servo settings i have the channel enabled for button pressed ( Channel 5 ) and the limits set.

The logitech gamepad is working, actuating the button and movement indicators in TrackSkull.

No servo movement tho when buttons pressed.

Any suggestions?

BTSP


----------



## SteveC (Dec 31, 2013)

I have that controller and track skull. But ive never tried it before. I would be interested to see if I can get it to work. Let me know if you got it to work and Ill keep you updated on my progress.


----------

